# Setting up an outdoor security system



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

I suspect that we have had intruders in our front yard at night. I am considering a simple security camera with a vcr mounted in a dry, secure place to record any intrusions. I know next to nothing about setting up something like this. I have easy access to 120 volts outdoors. I would like to have a camera that looks out to no longer than 35 feet and would be activated by a motion detector that would turn on a vcr for a pre determined time. I don't have a lot of money for a camera, but I would like some guidance if possible. I have seen cameras listed for $100.
Thanks, John


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Those systems usually use a recorder that runs all the time and takes a frame every second or so. That is why security footage is jerky on TV and a tape lasts 12 hours or so that way.

But I have set up a couple low-budget systems like you are asking about and I think you might want to take a look at the X10 Systems that are for sale. They are very modular in design and can be expanded for the whole house easily, as well as for setting up remote phone calling systems, fire alarms, remote access over the internet, recording on your computer, and so on. It is all about as cheap as you can get for security supplies and is of acceptable quality. Some of these systems have been running for many years.


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks! I found that on a Google search, but I wasn't sure of it's quality. I will give it another look. That might be what I need.
John


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Look at this $79.99 kit. It seems to have everything you need: wireless cam (it runs on batteries or from a power supply), kit for using your VCR, motion-sensor, and the works for a one camera system. And you can go all the way with three cameras for $169. The cameras are water-proof, but any cover you can provide will help, of course. I have a couple of those cameras still in the box and almost offered to sell them to you--but I may use them one of these days.  I did use one as a web-cam for a while to I got one more appropriate to that use.

http://www.x10.com/promotions/xx11a_as_seccam_home.html
http://www.x10.com/whatsincluded/XX11A-AS-SECCAM-HOME.html


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=91851
is a $50 kit from Harborfreight that has most everything except the motion detector.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I set up a system with a box that displays four cameras on one screen and has a 30 hour VCR. I installed it after my house and cars were repeatedly vandalized by the neighbors kids. A few tips from my experience:
Don't place the cameras where the lense will be subjected to direct sunlight. It will eventually damage the image sensor.

Don't place the cameras where they will see direct light at night (such as a street light). It may blind the camera and you won't see the people in your yard.

CCD image sensors are more expensive than CMOS, but produce better images.

If you suspect neighbors are your problem, don't try to be secretive when installing the cameras. Install them during the day while the neighbors are home so it is obvious what you are doing. My problems stopped after this.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Knotbored said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=91851
> is a $50 kit from Harborfreight that has most everything except the motion detector.


Motion detectors cattn prove to be more trouble than they are worth. If you're lucky, the sensitivity can be adjusted to your liking. But sometimes you'll find wind, squirrels, and leaves setting it off and a long recording period may be a better idea.


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

I suspect there is a neighbor dumping his dog crap on my lawn. A pile as big as what I have seen - in the same spot, basically - would have to come from a dog the size of a rhino. I seldom if ever see a stray dog in this neighborhood, but it's possible. I am not even certain the stuff came from an animal.
John


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

barjo4 said:


> I am not even certain the stuff came from an animal.
> John


Oh, jeeze. I'm assuming you do not consider humans as being among the "animals". Well, at least an infra-red motion detector should work well, if it's still warm.









I have to warn you that these great deals that X10 comes out with from time to time are based on the assumption that once you buy that system, you will get addicted and buy even more. I can vouch for the fact that their strategy works very well. I have a box full of modules for that system (and it is completely compatible with a similar Radio-Shack system I had before--I think X10 makes them for Radio-Shack).


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

One day after I had my cameras setup I heard a loud cracking noise outside. When I went to investigate I found my mailbox post broken. I rewound the camera VCR and printed a couple of pics of a pickup truck hitting my mailbox post and the driver took off.

When my next door neighbor returned home I confronted him. He asked what made me think he hit my mailbox post. So I produced a picture and asked is THIS YOUR truck in my yard? Priceless!!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Frank4d said:


> One day after I had my cameras setup I heard a loud cracking noise outside. When I went to investigate I found my mailbox post broken. I rewound the camera VCR and printed a couple of pics of a pickup truck hitting my mailbox post and the driver took off.
> 
> When my next door neighbor returned home I confronted him. He asked what made me think he hit my mailbox post. So I produced a picture and asked is THIS YOUR truck in my yard? Priceless!!!


That's an example of the double-edged sword of putting up the cameras in plain sight. Though it may serve as a warning to the neighbors, you also lose the element of surprize. And if they know the cams are there and can reach them....


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

It is not beyond my imagination that a low life cretin might get the bright idea to dump his / her own waste on our yard to make a statement. I spent ten years working in the county jail and nothing much would surprise me anymore.

I would mount this camera up under the eave of the house, pointing down at the target area. If someone did see it and attempted to destroy it, I might well have the guilty party on tape up until the picture went blank.
John


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

barjo4 said:


> If someone did see it and attempted to destroy it, I might well have the guilty party on tape up until the picture went blank.
> John


Like this: http://www.ocregister.com/articles/garden-grove-equipment-2037198-police-searching


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Frank4d said:


> Like this: http://www.ocregister.com/articles/garden-grove-equipment-2037198-police-searching


Very obliging crook. A pro couldn't have taken a better mug shot.


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

I finally bought the basic X10 set up. I tested the camera and it works but alas, my right wrist has been disabled from a surgery and is in a splint since June. The pins come out on Friday so hopefully I get my arm back to be able to install this system.
I am beginning to suspect a raccoon. It might be had to believe, but one evening recently while my wife and I were watching TV, a brazen raccoon entered our house through the cat door and ventured into the kitchen to eat our cat food.
John


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

One question about this set up. The instructions do not show the IR receiver from the camera being hooked up to a VCR. It shows the camera IR receiver patched to a television set for monitering. There is a separate motion detector that starts and stops the record function of a VCR. When I get to setting this up, I plan to patch the IR reciever into a VCR and then the VCR into the TV. Correct?
Thanks, John


----------

